# AMD Radeon Crimson ReLive Drivers



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2016)

Today, AMD released their big annual driver update called Radeon Crimson ReLive Edition. The highlights of the new driver are game recording, an improved installer with clean install, and Radeon Chill, which promises to reduce power consumption and heat output during gaming.

*Show full review*


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 8, 2016)

Awesome! I will report back on VR performance as well as impact of Radeon Chill on VR as soon as I get off work.

Great job w1zard. Don't you think this software needs one of your highly recommended review badge?


----------



## IceScreamer (Dec 8, 2016)

Gonna check it out when I get home, though I have a feeling some (if not most) of the new features won't work on my HD7870 XT.
Definetly a step up with their software, keep it up AMD.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 8, 2016)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> Something like this introduced alongside this year's "Polaris" hardware launches could have helped AMD in a big way.



Or - _or_ - AMD could have delivered Polaris hardware that didn't leak power like a sieve. You know, the hardware they promised? Instead they have to fall back to what is essentially a hack (a clever hack, but still a hack) to lower power draw.

Reminds me of Barcelona and Bulldozer and their TLB bugs that could only be fixed with a BIOS update that kneecapped performance. Now Zen is rumoured to have a similar defect. This is a disappointing pattern from AMD.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 8, 2016)

Wow that radeon chill is certainly useful feature added and be helpful to casual gamers.


----------



## hojnikb (Dec 8, 2016)

Good stuff. Pretty tempted to grab an amd gpu (7770 sadly died on me after a short lived revive) and get back to pc gaming.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2016)

Nicely done @W1zzard ...  Here I am, with two 290x's, wondering what gain I'll see on cards that are 3+ years old, thoughts?  I didn't see those called out anywhere in the AMD literature or review, maybe I missed it.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2016)

Assimilator said:


> Or - _or_ - AMD could have delivered Polaris hardware that didn't leak power like a sieve. You know, the hardware they promised? Instead they have to fall back to what is essentially a hack (a clever hack, but still a hack) to lower power draw.
> 
> Reminds me of Barcelona and Bulldozer and their TLB bugs that could only be fixed with a BIOS update that kneecapped performance. Now Zen is rumoured to have a similar defect. This is a disappointing pattern from AMD.



Get mad at GloFo for that one. AMD has a good design that is let down by their fab yet again.


----------



## chaosmassive (Dec 8, 2016)

Radeon and Chill


----------



## KainXS (Dec 8, 2016)

that crimson relive is useful, I usually used OBS for recording but if relive can do just as good a job then thats great. It sucks that they did not put back the plethora of video options that the old catalyst had though, guess they moved on.

Green wattman though ha


----------



## Dammeron (Dec 8, 2016)

W1zz - what card did You use for the "performance gain" chart? RX 480?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2016)

Dammeron said:


> W1zz - what card did You use for the "performance gain" chart? RX 480?


Yup, adding that to the review


----------



## NDown (Dec 8, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Nicely done @W1zzard ...  Here I am, with two 290x's, wondering what gain I'll see on cards that are 3+ years old, thoughts?  I didn't see those called out anywhere in the AMD literature or review, maybe I missed it.



Pretty sure they didnt abandon the 290 just yet, havent tried the new driver yet, but switching from Catalyst 15.7 to 16.11 do brings improvement to Witcher 3 (the only games that i play)

so maybe you might be getting minor improvement like they said


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 8, 2016)

Seems cool, I would love to test this in the test rig I have that has a HD 7970 in it.


----------



## Black.Raven (Dec 8, 2016)

*Upgrade Advisor:*

Provides a system requirement evaluation for Steam® games in your Radeon Settings library.

We can now tell people to do this first


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 8, 2016)

Meanwhile at Nvidia ...



 

... just kidding, of course, but seriously wtf is nvidia doing developing that experience shite and keeping control panel as is


----------



## kajson (Dec 8, 2016)

my 7950 clocks down to 500 mhz (my 2d clocks because of 75hz monitor)  core clock in full load in WoW, instead of the OC profile amount I set at 1100 mhz, the memory clock does go to the OC'd 1450 mhz and stays there. So the profile is being applied. 
I did a clean install of these new drivers. 

Pretty evil bug in my book.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2016)

NDown said:


> Pretty sure they didnt abandon the 290 just yet, havent tried the new driver yet, but switching from Catalyst 15.7 to 16.11 do brings improvement to Witcher 3 (the only games that i play)
> 
> so maybe you might be getting minor improvement like they said



Like to hear your experience.  It is supported:  http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-art...son-ReLive-Edition-16.12.1-Release-Notes.aspx

Guess there's only one way to find out


----------



## kruk (Dec 8, 2016)

Did anyone get the System Info to show in ReLive? I was hoping to see FPS, temps, load, etc. but nothing seems to be there ... Otherwise the recording seems to work fine.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 8, 2016)

am i missing something or does upgrade advisor need to be turned on? i dont see anythnig like the pics when i hover over a title in radeon settings > gaming


----------



## deu (Dec 8, 2016)

NDown said:


> Pretty sure they didnt abandon the 290 just yet, havent tried the new driver yet, but switching from Catalyst 15.7 to 16.11 do brings improvement to Witcher 3 (the only games that i play)
> 
> so maybe you might be getting minor improvement like they said



290 and up is supported by the update. It says so in their litterature


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 8, 2016)

Being an Rx 480 owner I am somewhat hyped, but I think I will wait for the first or maybe second hotfix release


----------



## Dammeron (Dec 8, 2016)

kajson said:


> my 7950 clocks down to 500 mhz (my 2d clocks because of 75hz monitor)  core clock in full load in WoW, instead of the OC profile amount I set at 1100 mhz, the memory clock does go to the OC'd 1450 mhz and stays there. So the profile is being applied.
> I did a clean install of these new drivers.
> 
> Pretty evil bug in my book.
> ...



Thanks for the info - my 7950 goes around 1200/1700 and i'd like for it to stay that way. I guess I'll wait with changing drivers.

Did You have the Chill turned on?


----------



## chr0nos (Dec 8, 2016)

why the f.... they removed saturation/brightness control (Display Color) settings


----------



## Rowsol (Dec 8, 2016)

Shadowplay was a defining feature and one that basically forced my hand.  This is great news for AMD.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2016)

kruk said:


> Did anyone get the System Info to show in ReLive? I was hoping to see FPS, temps, load, etc. but nothing seems to be there ... Otherwise the recording seems to work fine.


It only goes to the recorded/streamed output


----------



## ISI300 (Dec 8, 2016)

One hopes this gives Nvidia incentive to get off their ass and do something to that control panel from 2008 that still use XP icons. De-restricting GFE would be nice, too.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 8, 2016)

chr0nos said:


> why the f.... they removed saturation/brightness control (Display Color) settings
> 
> View attachment 81760


WAIT.
They *STILL* haven't removed that CCC part of the control panel yet?? WTF?


----------



## Jism (Dec 9, 2016)

The streaming video really is simular to PS4's one. That also runs on AMD hardware.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 9, 2016)

I see the new custom resolution option moved from the older Catalyst Control Center to the new Crimson Control Panel.


----------



## IRQ Conflict (Dec 9, 2016)

I have graphs in wattman but that's it. I can no longer control my fan speeds or clocks on my R9 290X.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 9, 2016)

very nice, AMD stepping it up on the software side and finally having a video recorder/streamer. Meanwhile nvidia has its ancient control panel (though still functional and ok) and forcing you to in using GeForce Experience @#$%$#%


----------



## pds_rex (Dec 9, 2016)

IRQ Conflict said:


> I have graphs in wattman but that's it. I can no longer control my fan speeds or clocks on my R9 290X.


You just have to scroll down. Ashamed to say this took me a few minutes to figure out myself.


----------



## chr0nos (Dec 9, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> WAIT.
> They *STILL* haven't removed that CCC part of the control panel yet?? WTF?



i need it, i like to lower color and bump gamma a little my monitor has no color adjusment, now i cant....


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2016)

I read on another review site that Radeon Chill only works on DX11 and DX9. Is that not just the supported list so far or is there some issue with DX12 support. I can't see why it wouldn't work on DX12 but it's not on the supported list for sure...

Edit: Just read the slide footnotes, specifically states DX 9 & 11.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 9, 2016)

I am seeing performance improvement across the board with ReLive on my Fury X. All stock settings Time Spy went from 7400 to 7480. FSE went up as well. DOOM seems to get improved even further under vulkan. Serious Sam VR improved on high graphic settings as well.
Currently playing with watt man to undervolt my FuryX. 
Awesome job AMD.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 9, 2016)

Assimilator said:


> Or - _or_ - AMD could have delivered Polaris hardware that didn't leak power like a sieve. You know, the hardware they promised? Instead they have to fall back to what is essentially a hack (a clever hack, but still a hack) to lower power draw.
> 
> Reminds me of Barcelona and Bulldozer and their TLB bugs that could only be fixed with a BIOS update that kneecapped performance. Now Zen is rumoured to have a similar defect. This is a disappointing pattern from AMD.



Was waiting for you too make yet another negative comment about AMD, lol you never stop do you.


----------



## raptori (Dec 9, 2016)

ISI300 said:


> One hopes this gives Nvidia incentive to get off their ass and do something to that control panel from 2008 that still use XP icons. De-restricting GFE would be nice, too.



And fix the downgrade they made with geforce experience  3.x


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2016)

@W1zzard - I assume you'll not use the Chill feature on reviews?  It will surely reduce fps, so bad there although it will improve power consumption.  It would be greatly disingenuous to include it for power and not use for fps, gotta be on or off i guess?


----------



## JalleR (Dec 9, 2016)

AMD has fore A looooooong time had the best drivers and control software, but sadly they could not deliver a 2160p gaming graphics card when I needed it, so here I am with my GTX1080 and thinking  (Grate HW, software ok) the Chill thing is Cool, Grate Job adaptive vsync is something I have missed for long time, seeing a menu or load screen with 5000FPS is waste of power  more and more games has the MAX fps settings so maybe this will be a game feature in a few years, but still a grate job, and the chrimson control panen is grate but I must say I'm am still disappointed with the AMD hardware Watt/FPS Performance, I hope the RX490 will be better but I doubt it, but lets hope. 

NVIDIA stop piling up money like Apple and get those software developers in gear


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> @W1zzard - I assume you'll not use the Chill feature on reviews?  It will surely reduce fps, so bad there although it will improve power consumption.  It would be greatly disingenuous to include it for power and not use for fps, gotta be on or off i guess?


I will turn off chill for reviews of course.

Not sure how I can reliably test it for power consumption. My inputs will vary and the differences will be huge


----------



## IRQ Conflict (Dec 9, 2016)

pds_rex said:


> You just have to scroll down. Ashamed to say this took me a few minutes to figure out myself.


  Oh for crying out loud! Thanks brother! Didn't see the scroll bar for some reason.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 9, 2016)

IRQ Conflict said:


> Oh for crying out loud! Thanks brother! Didn't see the scroll bar for some reason.



It's the new normal in interaction design these days, thanks to Microsoft.  You need to buy a Hololens and then you'll see it, lol.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 9, 2016)

Wattman is nice. Now I can safely undervolt my furyx. Will report back on how undervolt works.


----------



## ADHDGAMING (Dec 9, 2016)

KainXS said:


> that crimson relive is useful, I usually used OBS for recording but if relive can do just as good a job then thats great. It sucks that they did not put back the plethora of video options that the old catalyst had though, guess they moved on.
> 
> Green wattman though ha



relive does a better job than OBS .. i will completely ditch OBS now and save the Drive space for ... games



kruk said:


> Did anyone get the System Info to show in ReLive? I was hoping to see FPS, temps, load, etc. but nothing seems to be there ... Otherwise the recording seems to work fine.



I am having the same issue


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 9, 2016)

I was disappointed to see a bunch of information get hidden from Afterburner after the update.  AB no longer has access to fan % and RPM, nor can I set a custom fan curve.  ReLive doesn't allow that either AFAICT; only fixed speed and Auto, which is too aggressive on my XFX 380.


----------



## IRQ Conflict (Dec 9, 2016)

ADHDGAMING said:


> I am having the same issue





kruk said:


> Did anyone get the System Info to show in ReLive? I was hoping to see FPS, temps, load, etc. but nothing seems to be there ... Otherwise the recording seems to work fine.


The option to enable it is in the Overlay tab.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2016)

I love this driver!!!

That's all.. merry Christmas to us AMD users


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 10, 2016)

ReLive in game capture seems to crush when I am trying to capture VR game footage. Already emailed AMD regarding this bug.


----------



## agb15 (Dec 10, 2016)

I think now would be interesting to see a battle of rx 480 vs gtx 1060 with this new driver and performance improvements


----------



## SniperHF (Dec 10, 2016)

Have had nothing but problems trying to get the new features to work.  Chill option is there on global but min/max aren't present on game profiles.  In order to try and fix that I reinstalled with the clean install option and now the ReLive tab is gone.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 10, 2016)

SniperHF said:


> Have had nothing but problems trying to get the new features to work.  Chill option is there on global but min/max aren't present on game profiles.  In order to try and fix that I reinstalled with the clean install option and now the ReLive tab is gone.


I tried creating a new custom resolution at 1080P with the refresh rate at 75 instead of the default 60. Worked the first time but when I tried to create another custom resolution (closer to 80 Hz) the monitor complained about being out of range when applied. Windows reset to the prior display resolution/refresh afterwards I'm unable to set a refresh rate higher than 60 (defaulted to 59 Hz.)

Edit: Went back to using Custom Resolution Utility - CRU.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 11, 2016)

Wattman undervolting for FuryX is pretty fun. I did -20mV on state 7 with default clock. Performance is actually seeing a small increase. Strange.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 11, 2016)

finally a massive makeover on their software front. If ReLive & Nvidia Share are really good in-game recorders, 3rd party apps like FRAPS will be deemed obsolete.


----------



## MrMilli (Dec 11, 2016)

agb15 said:


> I think now would be interesting to see a battle of rx 480 vs gtx 1060 with this new driver and performance improvements



Here you go: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru.../73945-gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-updated-review.html

Turns out that the RX480 is now as fast as the GTX1060. The mass hysteria that the nVidia fans made over the 7% performance advantage is now gone.


----------



## Kofoed (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone else having overheating issues with the new "WattMan" fan speed?
I set my fan speed to fixed at 1600RPM, approcimately 30% however after a reboot the fan is at 1% 0 RPM and overheating on the desktop.. My damn screens turned off twice now before I found out what was going on! 

Anyone else? Im running the Sapphire 390 Nitro.


----------



## Freelancer (Dec 12, 2016)

MrMilli said:


> Here you go: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru.../73945-gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-updated-review.html
> 
> Turns out that the RX480 is now as fast as the GTX1060. The mass hysteria that the nVidia fans made over the 7% performance advantage is now gone.



This review was done before the new driver was out though.


----------



## ADHDGAMING (Dec 14, 2016)

IRQ Conflict said:


> The option to enable it is in the Overlay tab.



did that the very 1st time trying it ..


----------



## a_ump (Dec 15, 2016)

I really wish there'd be more round up reviews. Like rx 460/70/80,  fury(s), R9 390(X) vs Gtx 1050/ti, 1060 3/6GB, 1070, 1080.

Now I said all those but since I have a Rx 470 I mainly just want to see it. Only newish game I own is shadow of mordor.

Edit: plus I bought my 470 for 189.99 at best buy even though I wanted a gtx 1060 3G, but they didn't have them and I needed a GPU that day.  So it'd be pretty kick ass to find out how much the performance caught up, or surpassed?  , what I originally wanted.

Here's a Fury X being 4k benched with 16.12.1; hard numbers,  no comparing
Video round up rx 480. Benchmarks start at 6:00. Now I just wonder if RX 470 owners should expect near identical increases as RX 480

Edit 2: Idk after digging on Google,  and particularly limiting it to news from the past week, then sorting links with the newest showing, I'm seeing A LOT of random performances issues(slow downs) from users in Bf 1, cs:go, overwatch,  forza horizon 3; that seem to be area specific in the game(s) or due to chill.  Even one saying he's experiencing overheating. Imagine a hot fix is around the corner for the performance issues


----------



## rhythmeister (Dec 21, 2016)

I was getting excited then remembered I moved to the green side!


----------



## Italia1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry, i'm searching for have max video card temp 85° (R9 290x - 95° default) and fan which can go to max 100% speed and not bios locked... (40-55% then throttle gpu). How must i set driver ?


----------

